# iTunes not syncing playlists on iPhone 7+ & iPad2



## davidbeswick (Feb 15, 2016)

I have an iPhone 7+ and an iPad 2, and I control them with my Dell XPS8500 Windows 10 Pro computer. I currently have about 3,000 songs in the music library, and I've created some playlists Here's the problem:

I can go to iTunes, purchase a song, add the song to a playlist, and everything is OK on the computer. When I connect my iPad or iPhone, the song will download to the devices memory but will not appear in the playlist no matter how many times I sync the device. The only way to make the changes in the devices is to do a complete restore, and I've done that twice. It's no fun. I should also state that both times I did a restart, I had to drive to an Apple Store to get the phone back on line, 40 miles each way. I admit it, I'm a bit clueless.

TWICE, I went to Apple Support for help with this and both times they made it worse. First time, the tech on the other end, who was screen sharing with me, had me go to music on the device and check the box for syncing playlists. I did that and it removed the 2,500 or so songs I had that were not in playlists. I had to re-add them and when I did, more than a third didn't download properly (dotted circles to the left of the song titles). I called Apple Support a second time to repair the damage done by the first tech,and the second tech said she'd have to connect me with someone up the line in tech support, then disconnected me completely. I wound up uninstalling and reinstalling iTunes on my computer to fix that, and that seemed to work except that the playlists still won't sync.:banghead: 

Can anyone advise on this? is a setting off? Any clues? Should I delete the playlists and start over. I'm pretty much perplexed

Thanks


----------

